# Dopo una certa



## Thime

Salve a tutti 
Ho sentito l'espressione "dopo una certa" per la prima volta in un video (il personaggio protagonista del video in questione era nativo del Lazio). Oggi ho incontraro di nuovo questa espressione leggendo un testo scritto da una persona lombarda. Pensavo fosse un'espressione tipica del centro Italia, ma a quanto pare non è così.
Ho notato che "dopo una certa" può assumere anche diverse sfumature di significato, per esempio:
- Dopo una certa, bisogna lasciare il posto ai giovani. (_Dopo una certa_ _età_)
- Dopo una certa, i soliti discorsi mi stufano. (_Dopo un po'_)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giusto..
E la tua domanda sarebbe?


----------



## Thime

Cercavo appunto una conferma.  Non ho trovato spiegazioni di questa espressione in nessun dizionario e, alle conclusioni scritte sopra, ci sono arrivata per logica. Mi chiedevo se fosse un modo di dire usato in tutta Italia o prevalentemente in alcune specifiche regioni; e mi chiedevo anche quale fosse la sua etimologia. La prima volta che l'ho sentita usare, questa formula, mi è sembrata un'espressione lasciata a metà.


----------



## Odysseus54

Sicuramente non e' italiano standard. Grammaticamente la frase non si regge - manca il sostantivo che non solo e' necessario per appoggiare la preposizione 'dopo', ma che da' anche il significato alla frase.

Credo che la tua prima impressione fosse quella giusta.  Dev'essere uno di quei troncamenti che vanno di moda adesso , tipo "Ciao raga",  "Ho la moto dal mecca" ecc ecc.

Personalmente, non l'ho mai sentito ne' letto.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Thime

Io personalmente l'ho sempre sentita (e qualche volta usata in modo scherzoso) sottintendendo la parola "ora" (e quindi non "età") come nella seguente frase:
"Scusate ragazzi, si è fatta una certa e devo rientrare a casa". 
Sull'origine dell'espressione non saprei dire. Probabilmente la prima volta che l'ho sentita sarà stata in TV.


----------



## Nino83

E' sicuramente una frase romana. 
Qualche anno fa è esplosa la moda anche in Sicilia, soprattuto tra i giovani, che mutuavano l'espressione "s'è fatta 'na certa". 
Ma non ho mai sentito dire "dopo una certa". 
Propendo, dunque, per la regionalità (romana?).


----------



## TechnoTerra

Si usa in tutta Italia l'espressione "dopo una certa". L'espressione significa semplicemente "dopo qualcosa", ed è strettamente legata al contesto, 

esempi:

- "Dopo una certa devi smettere di uscire fino a tardi"- In questo caso sarà dopo una certa età.
- "Dopo una certa sono andato a casa" - In questo caso sarà dopo una certa ora.
-" Dopo una certa l'ho mollato, perché era troppo geloso" - In questo caso sarà dopo un po' di tempo. 

...e così avanti.


----------



## Nino83

TechnoTerra said:


> Si usa in tutta Italia l'espressione "dopo una certa". L'espressione significa semplicemente "dopo qualcosa", ed è strettamente legata al contesto



No.


----------



## Thime

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Io nel Veneto non l'ho mai sentita e non l'ho mai usata, mi fa un effetto stranissimo perché mi sembra una frase lasciata a metà.
Forse è come dice qualcuno: ha origine regionale e poi si è iniziato ad usarla anche in altri luoghi.


----------



## Odysseus54

Dire che ha 'origine regionale' implicherebbe un'origine dialettale.  I regionalismi non sono sgrammaticature a caso, ma esiti di parlate locali , che non sono italiano parlato male, ma parlate romanze che si sono sviluppate parallelamente all'italiano con le loro regole e il loro patrimonio lessicale.  Non mi risulta che il romanesco preveda quel tipo di troncamento logico.

A Roma ho vissuto un anno, nel 1978.  Mai sentita l'espressione.  Dall'Italia sono venuto via nell'86.  Mai sentita l'espressione.  

Gergo giovanile amplificato dai media, direi.  Che il primo caso sia avvenuto a Roma invece che da un'altra parte non lo rende modo di dire 'regionale' direi.  Delitto avvenuto negli ultimi 10-15 anni, direi.


----------



## Dulcinea

L'ho sentito utilizzare anche riguardo ai soldi: 

l'ho pagato una certa.


----------



## Draik91

Io ho vissuto per un anno con una romana e lei lo usava molto frequentemente, ma anche prima di conoscere questa ragazza avevo già sentito "a (u)na certa" nel dialetto delle mie parti (Ancona e provincia).



Odysseus54 said:


> Gergo giovanile amplificato dai media, direi.



Mai sentito, né per televisione né per radio. 



Odysseus54 said:


> Che il primo caso sia avvenuto a Roma invece che da un'altra parte non lo rende modo di dire 'regionale' direi.



Perché no? Anche i dialetti, in qualità di sistemi linguistici, conoscono fenomeni d'innovazione. Non potrebbe essere una nuova caratteristica del dialetto romano?


----------



## chipulukusu

Io, a Verona e dintorni, ho sentito unicamente "s'è fatta una certa", nel senso di "si è fatta una certa ora", mai sentito _una certa_ con altri significati. E l'ho sempre sentito da persone che non parlano prevalentemente dialetto in famiglia e tra amici, quindi credo più propense ad acquisire modi di dire "dall'italiano" o da altre regioni.


----------



## Odysseus54

Draik91 said:


> Io ho vissuto per un anno con una romana e lei lo usava molto frequentemente, ma anche prima di conoscere questa ragazza avevo già sentito "a (u)na certa" nel dialetto delle mie parti (Ancona e provincia).
> 
> 
> Perché no? Anche i dialetti, in qualità di sistemi linguistici, conoscono fenomeni d'innovazione. Non potrebbe essere una nuova caratteristica del dialetto romano?




Dalle parti mie ( che so' le tue  ) non l'ho inteso mai.  A Roma ci ho passato un anno ( nel '78 ) e non l'ho sentito mai.  Magari non stavo attento.

Ed e' la logica della frase che mi risulta anomala.  La sintassi non solo dell'italiano, ma anche del latino, prevede che la preposizione regga un sostantivo, che puo' o non puo' essere qualificato da un aggettivo, ma che deve esserci.  Un aggettivo solo, a meno che non sia un aggettivo sostantivato, e non e' il caso dell'espressione che stiamo discutendo, non ci da' un'espressione di senso compiuto.

Tra l'altro ho visto che questa espressione ellittica e' gia' stata discussa qui , l'origine romana pare confermata, e voci autorevoli ne difendono la grammaticita'. 


Dire che gli argomenti presentati mi abbiano convinto sarebbe un'esagerazione.


----------



## Draik91

Odysseus54 said:


> La sintassi non solo dell'italiano, ma anche del latino, prevede che la preposizione regga un sostantivo, che puo' o non puo' essere qualificato da un aggettivo, ma che deve esserci.  Un aggettivo solo, a meno che non sia un aggettivo sostantivato, e non e' il caso dell'espressione che stiamo discutendo, non ci da' un'espressione di senso compiuto.



D'accordo, dal punto di vista sintattico la costruzione è "zoppa" (e una grammatica d'impronta normativa la considererebbe sbagliata), ma stando alle altre testimonianze è un'espressione usata in maniera non eccezionale e, a quanto pare, in più di un contesto regionale, perciò la sua legittimità è giustificata perlomeno dall'uso (secondo una grammatica descrittiva).

Che sia un'espressione non standard, comunque, è fuor di dubbio.


----------



## ohbice

Della sua legittimità non lo so, però se non l'avessi letto qui non ci crederei. E se qualcuno mi parla in questo modo gli chiedo di ripetere, per cortesia, perché sarà pure legittima ma è anche leggermente incomprensibile.
Per me, ovviamente.


----------



## Draik91

oh said:


> Della sua legittimità non lo so, però se non l'avessi letto qui non ci crederei. E se qualcuno mi parla in questo modo gli chiedo di ripetere, per cortesia, perché sarà pure legittima ma è anche leggermente incomprensibile.
> Per me, ovviamente.



Credo che la difficoltà di comprensione sia dovuta al fatto che, a quanto pare, è un'espressione recente (lo prova il fatto che Odysseus54 non l'ha mai sentita nel 1978) e, verosimilmente, più diffusa negli idioletti giovanili. L'ho definita "legittima" solo in base a un'impressione personale perché a me suona comprensibile e non innaturale (sebbene riconosca la sua costruzione sintattica "viziata" e un suo uso limitato a certi contesti). 
Ribadisco, comunque, che è sicuramente non standard, perciò, bice, sei completamente giustificata!


----------



## ohbice

Giustificato. Oh, Bice, che m'hai fatto mai!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Giusto per aggiungere che anche dalle mie parti, seppur raramente, ho sentito l'espressione esclusivamente riferita all'ora tarda.


----------

